# One piece swamp ash stock for body blanks



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Just thought I would give the heads-up on some one piece swampash material, enough for at least 4 blanks, one is spoken for already. Jamie Cranford out of NFLD is getting a custom TClass with minihumbucker, dbl bound with trans orange finish and birdseye neck.
[video=youtube;otRI_IoNeeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otRI_IoNeeU&amp;feature=player_profilepage[/video]


----------

